# Jasmine Marie 26/10/2008



## ryder

Just got home with our little girl a couple hours ago!

Since last weds night I was convinced I had a UTI cause I was getting cramps etc, and it really felt like an infection. I was going to hold off until my appointment Monday for the results though... until Fri night when OH's mom called to tell us his Gramma had died and the funeral was Mon... 

So Satureday me and OH went grocery shopping in the morning, and then after lunch I went to the hospital to get checked out and see if I could get some meds for a UTI anti-biotic. While I was there I got an internal done and was 1cm dilated, but the doctor wasn't sure how quick things would go because you can be 1 cm for awhile. So they sent me home with a prescription... 

So I went to get the prescription and looked around the department store for awhile... lol... 

By the time I got home it was after 5, so we had dinner and then I cleaned the kitchen cause my OH was having a customer for fish coming Sunday. 

Tried going to bed at 12 and started having mad cramps, so I was up and down to the bathroom several times and then had some really bright red blood so I told OH that we need to go back and get it checked out. 

So at the hospital I was examined again and was just about 2cm dilated when we got there... Contractions were coming every 10mins by now and weren't too bad yet. I dilated pretty quickly, and had some morphine to try and relax me to get to sleep for a bit. 

By 8am I was 7cm dilated and in sooo much pain! The contractions were very close together, and very intense. 

Sooo I got an Epidural, which I asked to not have too much of the medication, it was great, they gave me just enough to take the pain away, I could still feel and use my legs etc, some contrctions were harder to feel at one point, but I think that was more due to exaushtion. 

I had complete control and pushing strength for it :D I had my OH and 1 nurse for this whole part, which was nice, the nurse was closer to my age and was great. 

I had to push for almost 2 1/2 hours and in the end I agreed to try the mirror, I totally recommend it, I was sure id be grossed out, but seeing the head gives you insentive to push harder, once I had the mirror her head was crowned fully in one contraction and the doctors were called. 

When she was born she aparently did not have use of one lung, I had no real knowledge of it because I was so tired and the doctors were talking really quiet, it took 5 minutes to get her breathing... and she had to be incubated for 4 hours and stayed in the nursery for a bit. 

But, after all that, she is here!!!!!!! Born Oct 26th, weighing 6lbs 1oz and totally gorgeous! Me and her dady are sooo in love!

Im glad to finally come home, ive had about 6hours sleep sun night and 2 last night. Yesterday we spent the whole day with doctors and visitors so I didnt even get a nap... 

Well im probably forgetting lots, oh well !! LOL

Sorry the pics are huge and I look like hell in my pic LOL!


https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_1862.jpg

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_1876.jpg

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_1870.jpg

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_1882.jpg


----------



## FEDup1981

congratulations, shes lovely xxx


----------



## clairebear

she is gorgeous congrats hunni so gladur all home x x


----------



## didda

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a beautiful daughter you have! Well done and best wishes to the 3 of you! xxxx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Aw she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## XKatX

Well done you - she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations shes gorgeous and you look well too!!


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats she is beautiful!!! and I think you look great considering the fact you just gave birth!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations she's beautiful!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations sweetie, she's gorgeous, so glad your home safe, you look fab :) x x x


----------



## missjacey44

Omg i didnt expect to come back and see you've had your LO aswell!! Congratulations!!!!!! xx


----------



## redberry3

congrats! she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Whisper

congrats she is gorgeous 

xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's beautiful. x


----------



## bambikate

she's beautiful honey congrats x x


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations! She is beautiful x


----------



## BlackBerry25

She is perfect and you do not look like hell! You look fabulous (and I would say that even if you didn"t just give birth!) Beautiful family :) How is she doing now?


----------



## Donna79x

Awww congrats Ryder.... she is totally gorgeous x Well done


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!! Shes lovely!!


----------



## Eoz

Aww darling she is lovely.And my god you look bloody well for just giving birth.She was a good weight considering the crap you were going through.So pleased for you all.Big hugs all around xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun, and what a gorgeous name you have for her :)


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun, she is so gorgeous :D


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations mama,she is absolutly gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun :)!!

Shes a beaut!! Cant believe courtney was 6lb2 nearly 10 weeks ago at birth she so big now in comparison!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congratulations hunni she is beautiful :hugs:
xx


----------



## 1st_baby

Congrats hun , shes a real doll


----------



## Belle

Congrats hun, lovely pics!! xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## hellotasha

shes perfect, congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done Ryder - she's adorable.... :cloud9:

x


----------



## alio

oh my god girl. she is such a honey!!!!! well done ryder. nice to see you back. xxx


----------



## lynz

great pics hun


----------



## kookie

congratulations shes beautiful


----------



## helen1234

congratulations.
you look better than i did on my birth photo's
xx


----------



## emma_27

Shes so cute!! Congratulations hun x


----------



## KandKsMama

OMG she is beautiful, congrats and welcome to mommyhood. It is an amazing journey.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Beautiful baby so precious!!


----------



## Sarah88

Congrats Ryder, she's gorgeous!


----------



## xHx

Congrats hun, She is gorgeous and you most certainly do not look like hell!!! I was forced into having my piccie taken at the hospital but it would NOT be for public viewing!!!!!! x x x


----------



## Frankie

congratulations!!!


----------



## isil

oh my gosh, she is gorgeous. Massive congratulations :hug:


----------



## bubba4

Hunnie she is gorgeous xxxxxxxxxx Congrats to you both xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations. She is beautiful


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations shes gorgeous x


----------



## joeo

ah congrats she is lovelly


----------



## ANGYPANGY

she is sooo cute


----------



## ryder

Thank you so much everyone! We are so thrilled... Its amazing how quickly they change though, her face is already starting to look nice and round :)


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulationsxxx


----------



## amy616

congrats x


----------



## Luhweez

hehe shes gorgeous!!! so tiny >.< i love the pic of Dh with her its always nice to see that sortof thing! =) well done! and my gosh the labour really is something else indeed, can't wait to hear how blob got on! congrats again ryder! *hugss* xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations


----------



## Ames

sooo sweet! :) shes lovely. well done and congratz!


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats she's lovely! x


----------



## bex

congratulations xxx


----------



## Jayne

Aww, she's beautiful. Congratulations hunni! :D


----------



## tone

Congrats Hun, shes beautiful xxx


----------



## Miss Duke

Congrats she is gorgeous. Glad she is well now xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Oh she is just gorgeous!!! Congratulations hunni!!!! 

P.s. You look fabulous! :hugs:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations, your little girl is beautiful! 

xxx


----------



## JJF

congrats


----------



## Blob

I cant believe our LOs were born on the same day!!! Argh how fecking amazing is it :cloud9:


----------



## ryder

Blob said:


> I cant believe our LOs were born on the same day!!! Argh how fecking amazing is it :cloud9:


me neither!! wheres your pics???


----------



## nessajane

huge congrats hun!! xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and I'm glad your both well. x


----------



## AC81

she's gorgeous, congratulations xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xxx


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations! She's so cute! 
xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She is gorgeous! Congratulations xXx


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!!!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun. your baby is just gorgeous! 

:hug:

Christine
X


----------



## Dragonfly

aawwwwwww congrads! love the pics. xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------

